# Phalaenopsis killer



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't find any recent posts newer than 2011 with Phal questions. I've googled them like crazy but no matter how I follow the rules mine seem to wither away. I'm new to vivariums and my obsession is tiny orchids. But if I can't even make the easiest of orchids bloom why should I even try to buy expensive vivarium orchids? I'm disheartened. 
I water mine about a tbs once a week, I have it in an east window slightly away from the window and far from any cats in my house. I've never repotted one nor trimmed roots. But I recently read on another post in dendro that this can help, especially if you got them as presents from Whole Foods like me.

PLEASE! Before I give up on orchids for good, can anyone tell me why my pretty blooms only last TWO days in my care? Any advice for orchid lovers?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be too disheartened by lack of success with Phalenopsis orchids. They're not the most vivarium suitable anyway. Most of the grocery store variety have been set up to only bloom once anyway.

I've actually had much more success with the small, mini and micro orchids in my vivariums. Look for some threads on what really are vivarium suitable orchids and give some of the less expensive ones a try. I know there are quite a few Restrepia, Plurothallus, Masedevalia, and Dendrobiums that do very well and are very easy to keep.

Let me check my tags, but I can list at least two that are super easy and do very well.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Doug nailed this one on the head. 

Can't keep a Phalenopsis in the kitchen for the life of me, but I can consistently keep blooming orchids in grow-out vivs and my main tanks. Please don't give up. Humidity is key with a lot of species, and most are prone to root rot. You mentioned you are watering it with one tablespoon per week? I would say you can safely double or triple that. Also, does it get hit with direct sun? That could be a factor. You don't want them to burn. An hour a day wouldn't' be too bad, but if it gets more than a few I would be concerned. I guess it just depends on where you are choosing to place it. 
I can't think of a time in the last 6 months that I HAVEN'T seen my Masedevalia (in a viv) in bloom. It gets ~10 hours of light via 13x Jungledawn, ~50-70% humidity, and gets sprayed maybe a couple times a week. That is it. Nothing more. 
Anyway, don't be disheartened!



ZookeeperDoug said:


> I wouldn't be too disheartened by lack of success with Phalenopsis orchids. They're not the most vivarium suitable anyway. Most of the grocery store variety have been set up to only bloom once anyway.
> 
> I've actually had much more success with the small, mini and micro orchids in my vivariums. Look for some threads on what really are vivarium suitable orchids and give some of the less expensive ones a try. I know there are quite a few Restrepia, Plurothallus, Masedevalia, and Dendrobiums that do very well and are very easy to keep.
> 
> Let me check my tags, but I can list at least two that are super easy and do very well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, my name is Doug and I'm a Phalaenopsis killer. I killed my first Phalaenopsis several years ago. I...I don't know what came over me. At first, seemed so happy together, but then...I don't want to talk about it anymore.

I was lucky enough to have friends to help me through my problem. The loss was heavy, but they made me realize I don't *NEED* Phalaenopsis. Eventually, I found comfort in Bulbophylums and Restripias. 
I have to admit that the temptation can still be great, almost overwhelming, with Phalaenopsis' false promise of beauty, in the end I realize that Phalaenopsis has no place in my life.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Phalaenopsis in East window outside my vivs. It is located in a flowerpot saucer with water. I spray the orchid every two-three days, RO water. 
But unfortunately I have NO more orchids in my vivs after last summer, because I'm an orchids serial killer.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> ....I'm an orchids serial killer.


Is that Dexter behind you?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't get discouraged, growing orchids on a windowsill is different from growing them in tanks.

You could water your Phalaenopsis a lot more than you do. I usually put the pot in the sink and flush the media for like 30 seconds or so once a week. 
I do this with all my "windowsill orchids" (Cambria, Cattleya, Dendrobium, Miltonia, Oncidium etc.) and they thrive.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

DorisSlammington said:


> I water mine about a tbs once a week, I have it in an east window slightly away from the window and far from any cats in my house. I've never repotted one nor trimmed roots. But I recently read on another post in dendro that this can help, especially if you got them as presents from Whole Foods like me.


If your phal is in a pot, it's really important to repot it and trim its roots after it's done flowering.

Roots are the most important part of the orchid, and your main objective should be to keep the root system healthy if you want the plant to be healthy. An easy way to tell if the roots are alive and healthy is to spray them with water. If they turn green then they are alive, if they turn tan/brown/grey they are dead and should be removed.

When they are potted, the phal roots get very little airflow, which makes them very susceptible to rotting, which can easily kill the plant.

Also, don't forget to fertilize your orchids! Fertilizers are like food for orchids -- hey need food as well as water!



> PLEASE! Before I give up on orchids for good, can anyone tell me why my pretty blooms only last TWO days in my care? Any advice for orchid lovers?


I've never bought any orchids from wholefoods (waaaayyy to expensive lol), but as others have mentioned, the way supermarket orchids are grown/sold could be the problem -- though I have some supermarket phals that have rebloomed for me.

Also, part of the problem could be the humidity in your house, or whether the orchids are near an AC vent. The hot, dry air that is circulated inside our homes this time of year is a real killer for orchids. It'll quickly dry out and kill the roots, which will doom the plant.

I would suggest taking some pictures of where you're keeping the orchids and sharing them -- a member might notice something small but important which is killing your orchids.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Most store bought phals are in substrate not suitable for a typical home. Try to repot them and remove dead roots as soon as possible. I have had good luck with a mixture of 75% coir, 15% perlite and 10% charcoal. You can adjust to ratio depending where you live, use more coir for dry and hot area or less if are in a cooler and wetter environment. I also add a little Diatomite to the mixture sometime. I like this mixture because it's easier to tell when the orchids need watering. They also need good air flow to keep them for rotting which is probably the number one killer.
The key to get them to bloom is that they need to be in a bright location with indirect sun light and apply weak fertilizer with every watering. Look for MSU fertilizer.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Xislanderx: what Masdie species/hybrid do you have? Just curious as this genus seems overall not well suited for vivs-too many montane sp.

Doris: I wouldn't worry about lack of success with phals outside the viv. In a properly set up viv orchids will not need much individual consideration once you figure out a good spot to put them.

I have never done it-but I suspect a lot of people would do better growing phals/other orchids in semi hydro.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

OMG...I am so glad I am NOT the only one...and to think I had those orchids in my wedding bouquet with my first husband...


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have Phaelenopsis in my 125 gallon chinese water dragon enclosure. I took all the substrate off the roots and hung them over branches. I mist them once or twice a day. All three plants have rebloomed at least twice, and one is on it's fourth time reblooming. One plant even has a plantlet starting on the bottom. They seem to grow pretty well like that in dart frog tanks as well.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Is that Dexter behind you?


I love Debra Morgan!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have approx 100 phals currently, I grow them outdoors in a small hot house. I water twice daily. Should grow well in a warm viv with plenty of water, low light and good air movement

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, you guys have so much great advice! And a few of you seem like phal pros! 









This was the day I got my Phal. It's smaller than my other two, like a dwarf one. I got it as a present and have it in my bedroom on my dresser where morning light comes in from 8 to 11 through a few blinds. It's in a tiny pot that has no holes. Right now it looks like a few shriveled leaves and a stick. That green bottle in the background is the spray bottle I use to water it, I try to aim for the substrate. My other two are flowerless as well and in my kitchen and they look a little healthier, my mom got them for me from Lowes for $1 each when the workers kill them. 

It's a relief to know that you guys feel vivarium orchids are easier to bloom than desktop orchids. Maybe I will give micro orchids a chance some day, and post the build pics of my orchid vivarium soon! Thank you for all of the great advice!


----------

